# Fishing high and muddy water



## smath (Nov 20, 2013)

How do you fish the local streams when they're high and muddy? Specifically fly-fish. I know the conventional wisdom is to wait till the streams settle down and clear up - but the fish are still there - can they be caught in those conditions? How?


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Bigger streamers with flashing


----------



## Fishermon (Jan 31, 2009)

Denser tied patterns in dark colors with some flash added


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

dark flies, black, brown, purple.
more dense bodies, sculpin wool head or rubber legs.
Fish the slower water on inside of fast water.
Sometimes fish an upstream swing while popping it under water like a hula popper when water is around 40 deg F or more.

Some of my best fish come under these conditions with nobody else around.
good luck,
Rickerd


----------



## smath (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## smath (Nov 20, 2013)

In these conditions are the fish holding on the bottom? Do I need to get down to the bottom with my flies? or are they sometimes suspended? Do you fish weighted streamers or use sink tips?


----------



## lowhole4trowt (Feb 1, 2014)

Could be suspended while on the move...good luck catching a pushing steelhead though. Holding areas can be any soft water in the river, usually not the normal holding areas you fish in lower water. Closer to the bank out of the main current and on the inside half of bends in the river, I recommend parking lots and baseball fields in extreme high water.


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

Literally fish the area you normally would wade in. Big boulders close to the bank. They for really nice and long eddys you can high stick without getting you feet wet.


----------



## chromatose (Dec 7, 2014)

Fish will hold in the back of pool's unless they are on the move. Pink worms and big sacs will catch you fish. A bright UV bead above a roe bag is my go to.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> How do you fish the local streams when they're high and muddy?


I don't. Unless I can find a little ditch to fish.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Our streams are not that deep. I've found a sinktip in the medium sink rate, is all I need for our Ohio Waters. Unless the water is 50 deg F or more, they will be inclined to keep in the slower to still water during these times. Slack water behind structure was mentioned and the places to concentrate on during these times. This type of water can concentrate fish more than you would believe. When you find one, others will usually be in the same slack water area. If you are getting your fly down two or three feet, that is plenty in Ohio. You are looking for the players and they are able to see a fly within 12 inches above their head. 

I've been on rivers as they turn from nice to muddy down the center. I've seen fish stack up in water I would be wading in and are available to catch. This doesn't last long though and the silt in their gills quickly turns them off. I've had some of my best hours as the river is rising up until it totally becomes muddy all across. During these times, if it is a dark sky, black seems good with a chartreuse head. If it is sunny, purple seems to turn them on. But I think the profile is more important than the color.

During Cold water conditions, (38 deg F and below) I don't have much luck once the water is muddy all across. Until the water starts to get back to a normal flow.
Good Luck,
Rickerd


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

Very simple.

Take splitshot and tie on your leader. A few feet down put on a yarn fly. Then another few feet down put a weighted fly.

Cast down and across. Bottom bounce and pull your line toward you.

It's a very special technique and highly effective.


----------



## lowhole4trowt (Feb 1, 2014)

Moreso effective for Londons than Manistees though*


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

Only if you're a biologist.


----------



## lowhole4trowt (Feb 1, 2014)

Or a clown. 
:Banane40:


----------

